# Sleep and Dreams > Research >  >  Possible lucid dreaming induction technique

## Minow267

Hello, This is my first post. I only recently found out about lucid dreaming through the movie "waking life"
for those of you who have not seen it, you should.

I got the book from Stephen Laberge, and started reading through it. I applied some of the techniques but after 2 weeks of no success I started to lose hope and did less reality checks during the day. However one night before i went to sleep i did have a lucid dream. It was a short one though.

At one point in the dream I did a reality check, so I became lucid. flew out the window, but then 15-20 seconds later I woke up. Initially I was really exited to be awake in my dream, but i calmed myself down remembering that it might wake me. However i did wake about 15 seconds into the dream.

When I woke up i had to go to the bathroom really bad. I realized that I woke up quite a lot because of it during the night (probably after each REM cycle).

The induction technique.

(i have had only one lucid dream so i have no clue if this will work. its just an idea)

During the day drink a lot of fluids. each time you have to go to the bathroom or think about going to the bathroom, or see a bathroom. do a reality check. Do this maybe for a few days. Then to induce the dream, drink a lot of water before going to sleep. (not too much, not too little) enough that you can still sleep, but that its kinda uncomfortable. BECAUSE in your dream your body might feel the same way. and maybe it will cause you to do a reality check.

negative side:
Well i am not sure why i woke so quickly, The dream in which I woke was a long one, because i remember what i did in it before. So it could be because I was at the end of my REM cycle, or because it was my first lucid dream.
Another reason might be because i had to go to the bathroom. not sure though.

----------


## Abra

> negative side:
> Well i am not sure why i woke so quickly, The dream in which I woke was a long one, because i remember what i did in it before. So it could be because I was at the end of my REM cycle, or because it was my first lucid dream.
> Another reason might be because i had to go to the bathroom. not sure though.



_Negative side?_ No, this is quite positive! If it was because you had to go to the bathroom, you can easily fix that by drinking less water before bed. If it was because it was at the end of your REM cycle, then you will fix that through practice. Naturally, you will become lucid earlier in your REM cycle.

Good luck!

----------


## Minow267

I tried it again last night, and I got really close. I woke up and was mad at myself because it was so obvious that I was dreaming. I always have very funny and strange dreams. I write them down when I have the energy for it, but this one was just so close!

I woke up, because I had to go to the bathroom, i'd say that i drank the perfect amount of water, and went back to sleep.

The dream which I had before was a dream in which I was Adam Sandler for some reason don't ask me why, because I have no idea. I did not watch a movie by him since "don't mess with the zohan" I was walking around in some kind of market place / shop street like you have all over Europe. I went back to sleep and ended up in the exact same dream, only it was a bit different. I can't believe I didn't realize it though! going to try again tonight.

Funny thing was i was arguing with some shop guy about which wallet i wanted to buy :s this place sold wallets and pizza's strange combination if you ask me!

----------


## Shift

Yea, lots of people used to talk about this 'technique', I think it was called 'UILD" (ugh). Anyway, moved to the research forum.

Just make sure you don't pee your bed.

----------

